# Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli

*Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR​*
Auch ich als bekennender Macho habe keinerlei Probleme damit, wenn Frauen angeln gehen.

Und wenn sie dann, ob wie Babs Kijewski oder hier eben Angel-Anni, dann sogar Auftritte im Fernsehen bekommen - umso besser!!

Und damit dem Angeln an sich eine breitere und sympathische Aufmerksamkeit in Medien verschaffen.

Zum Video von der Sendung:




Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*

Gerade weils da nicht um "größer, länger, weiter " geht, um neueste Methoden, Tackle oder Taktik, sondern der Spaß am Angeln und die Entdeckung des Angelns für sich selber im Vordergrund steht, gefällt mir das ganz gut.


----------



## phirania (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*

Gefällt..#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*

auch wenns mir als altem Sack und bekennendem Macho bei dem ganzen Rosa die Zehennägel aufrollt und die Nackenhaare stellt  - ja, passt ))


----------



## phirania (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*

Ja nu so alt ist er ja auch noch nicht...|rolleyes
Solange die Fische die gefangen werden nicht auch Pink Rosa sind mach ich mir keine Sorgen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*

Schmeichler ;-)))


----------



## ulli1958m (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> auch wenns mir als altem Sack und bekennendem Macho bei dem ganzen Rosa die Zehennägel aufrollt und die Nackenhaare stellt - ja, passt ))


Noch ein paar Jährchen und da stellt sich dann *auch* nix mehr hoch 

Ps: Ich hab nichts gegen Rosa im passenden Alter :m
....und wenn positiv übers Angeln berichtet wird um so besser |rolleyes

#h


----------



## kati48268 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> auch wenns mir als altem Sack und bekennendem Macho bei dem ganzen Rosa die Zehennägel aufrollt ...


Aber er lackiert sich doch auch heimlich ab und an die Zehennägel rosa... |rolleyes


----------



## Tommi-Engel (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*

Man kann von Angel Anni und Ihre Taktik bekannt zu werden halten was man will. Aber auf jeden Fall hat Sie in den letzten Monaten geschafft mehr Lobby Arbeit zu schaffen wie mach ein alter Hasen in den letzten Jahrzehnten. 
Den besten Ruf hat das Angeln-durch die ganzen Vegan Spinner und Psydo Tierschützer- zur Zeit ja leider nicht.
Da brauchen wir so etwas wie Angel Anni.


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*

Ein rundum positiver Beitrag über das Angeln. Sehr gut! 

Das hat die Anni absolut prima hinbekommen. Respekt #r


----------



## Schugga (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*

Ja, ich fand den Auftritt da von ihr auch gut 
Ein kleiner Einblick in die Anglerinnenwelt


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Man kann von Angel Anni und Ihre Taktik bekannt zu werden halten was man will. Aber auf jeden Fall hat Sie in den letzten Monaten geschafft mehr Lobby Arbeit zu schaffen wie mach ein alter Hasen in den letzten Jahrzehnten.
> Den besten Ruf hat das Angeln-durch die ganzen Vegan Spinner und Psydo Tierschützer- zur Zeit ja leider nicht.
> Da brauchen wir so etwas wie Angel Anni.


#6#6#6#6

Anni, get your gun - ääääh, rod!!


----------



## Deep Down (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*

Das ist doch mal ein Auftritt!

Pink ist mir da lieber als rote Handtaschen!

Und dann fängt Anni wohl auch noch einen Dorsch aus dem vermissten Jahrgang! Wie ist es denn bloß möglich?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*

grins - er nur wieder....


----------



## Ørret (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*

anni for president:m


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Man kann von Angel Anni und Ihre Taktik bekannt zu werden halten was man will.


Man liest ja immer wieder davon, dass Frauen einen Hupen-Bonus haben und nur deshalb mehr sogenannte "Likes" bekommen.
Und jedes Mal fragen ich mich: Ja und? 

Was ist daran denn schlimm, wenn eine Person viel Zuspruch bekommt? Tut doch niemandem weh. Hat man selber doch keinen Nachteil durch, daher sollte man sich für jemanden freuen können. #c

---

Der Name war mir natürlich bekannt und man hat hier und da Fotos von ihr gesehen. Wirklich beachtet habe ich es jetzt nicht, weder positiv noch negativ. Das pinke hat mich da eher abgeschreckt. 

Aber durch diesen Beitrag hat die gute Dame wirklich einen guten Eindruck hinterlassen und da werde ich das ein oder andere Mal mehr vielleicht doch ein Video schauen oder Bericht lesen.

Toller Beitrag, Hut ab


----------



## harbec (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*

... ich fand den Fernsehbeitrag durchaus positiv.
Es wurde nichts übertrieben dargestellt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*

richtig - und der Spaß und die Faszination am Angeln gut dargestellt 
(ok. das Rosa halt, das Rosa....)
 ;-))))


----------



## Pontos-Fishing (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*

Tolles Video mit der Anni !

Absolut positiv für uns Alle dieser Tage.


----------



## Meefo 46 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*

Moin .

Der Beitrag war #6

Und Frauen die Angeln find ich klasse. (mein Frau angelt auch) .

Und wenn Sie dann auch für Farbe am Wasser sorgen:vik:

dieses einheits Tarn ist auch nicht sehr gut für unsere Passion.

Also weiter so.|wavey:

Gruss Jochen.

Ps.Und ja ich habe auch die Videos von Angel Anni und anderen 

angeschaut.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Man liest ja immer wieder davon, dass Frauen einen Hupen-Bonus haben und nur deshalb mehr sogenannte "Likes" bekommen.
> Und jedes Mal fragen ich mich: Ja und?
> 
> Was ist daran denn schlimm, wenn eine Person viel Zuspruch bekommt? Tut doch niemandem weh. Hat man selber doch keinen Nachteil durch, daher sollte man sich für jemanden freuen können. #c
> ...



Naja, wenn ich mir Kommentare teils unter ihren Beiträgen ansehe, auch ihre Methode diesen Weg einzuschlagen nutzt sie die Waffen einer Frau, möchte aber so nicht behandelt werden. Dann beisst es sich in meiner Wahrnehmung.

Allerdings kann sie ihre " Hupen " auch nicht weg kleben. Nur muss man damit leben wenn es nicht immer funktioniert und auch belächelt wird.

Claudia Draga hält ihre lackierten Füße vor die Angelruten, welche Zielgruppe sich da wohl freut. :q Babs muss ich nicht weiter kommentieren, da gibts genug stofflosen Kram.

Schon mal Schlögl, Zammataro oder Koch nackt, in Tanga oder mit Fuß-Fotos gesehen ? Legitim zu sagen " Passt mir nicht ", hier stehen vielleicht andere Motive wie Angeln im Vordergrund.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*

mir ist ihr Motiv wurscht - sie hat den Spaß und Faszination am Angeln einer  breiteren Öffentlichkeit gut und sympathisch rüber gebracht. 

Stell Dir statt dessen Frau Dr. mit rotem Täschchen und ihrem ersten (oder zweiten, oder so) Dorsch vor...
erster:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nachdem sie mit roten Täschchen und untermaßigem Dorsch sowie nem Platten sich ablichten und durchfeiern liess unter dem "netten" DAFV-Öffentlichkeitskompetenzspruch _"und sie kanns doch"_ (http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/nachrichten-und-pressemitteilungen/und-sie-kann-es-doch), nun also ein zweiter Dorsch, von ihr gefangen....
> http://www.dafv.de/index.php/fachlicher-austausch-in-wismar


erster/zweiter?:
Tolle Neuigkeit! Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan fängt ersten (zweiten?) Dorsch

da sind mir (Motive hin oder her) Claudia, Babs und Anni für die Öffentlichkeit x-mal lieber  ;-)))


----------



## zanderzone (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*

Fakt ist, sie hat den "Hupen-Bonus"! Wäre sie ein Kerl würde sich wahrscheinlich niemand die Videos anschauen, anglerisch ist das noch nicht viel, wie auch nach 1,5 Jahren, aber sie steht auch dazu..
Ich persönlich schaue mir die Videos von Anni, Babs etc. nicht mehr an.. Das Gelaber ist für mich nicht zu ertragen und anglerisch (wie gesagt) ist das unterer Durchschnitt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*

Du bist ja schon Angler, musst das ja nicht mehr gucken ;-))

Gut sind die Mädels im Fernsehen, weil sie Angeln einer breiteren Öffentlichkeit sympathisch rüberbringen!

Weder ich - als schönster Mann westlich von Moskau - noch Du  hätten da wohl die gleichen Chancen...


----------



## zanderzone (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*

Sage ich ja.. Das ist halt der Hupen-Bonus (könnte mein lieglings Wort werden) :-D
Die Frage ist, ob ich das überhaupt will..


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Sage ich ja.. Das ist halt der Hupen-Bonus (könnte mein lieglings Wort werden) :-D
> Die Frage ist, ob ich das überhaupt will..



Ich habe das Wort Hupe/Hupenbonus bis eben wegen diesem einem Kommentar nun schon mehrfach benutzt. Wird ein neuer Trend !


----------



## Wingsuiter (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*

Also ich kann mit ihr leider nix anfangen, allerdings mit den vielen anderen sogenannten "Youtube-Stars" auch nicht. 
 Wer sich so leicht "Tussi"-mäßig gibt der brauch sich über manchen Macho Kommentar nicht wundern, aber ich denke das nimmt sie Bewusst in Kauf. Sex sells, war schon immer so. Was ich vorallem gar nicht ab kann ist dieses Gekreische am Wasser, ganz schlimm ist da auch der Galling von Rute raus, der Spaß beginnt. Freuen darf man sich natürlich schon über einen Fang.
 Zu Gute heißen muss man ihr wirklich, dass sie ein positives Bild der Angelei vermittelt. Dafür Daumen hoch#6
 Und natürlich dass sie nicht zur Veganerbande gehört und sich erstmal ein schönes Fischbrötchen inhaliert:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*



Wingsuiter schrieb:


> Zu Gute heißen muss man ihr wirklich, dass sie ein positives Bild der Angelei vermittelt. Dafür Daumen hoch#6
> Und natürlich dass sie nicht zur Veganerbande gehört *und sich erstmal ein schönes Fischbrötchen inhaliert*:vik:


das zusätzlich!!
#6#6#6


----------



## UMueller (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*

Sympatische Frau. Das wichtigste an der Sendung war aber das die Angelei mal positiv dargestellt wurde. #6


----------



## LOCHI (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*

Also Deutschlands schönste Anglerin ist doch nicht Babs, gott sei dank!!! Auch die Stimme ist mehr als angenehm!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> (ok. das Rosa halt, das Rosa....)
> ;-))))


Als Farbe des Köders beim Gummifischangeln eine Bank. Die Farbe geht immer


----------



## kuttenkarl (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*

Hallo,
so ein Beitrag im Fernsehen bringt uns mehr Akzeptanz bei der Bevölkerung, weitaus mehr als die Arbeit unseren Verbände. Die Kleidung sollte dabei doch jeden selbst überlassen bleiben.

Gruß Gerd


----------



## Hering 58 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*

So sexy kann Angeln sein!:vik:


----------



## Salziges Silber (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*

rosa passt schon, 
ich habe ne lila kurbel


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*

brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
;-)))


----------



## Franky (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*

Alles Anfänger... :q:q
Pink mit blingblingglitter...
'Nen Pilker und Mefoblinker müsste ich auch noch wo in der Farbgebung haben - und dank genügend Flitterglitter kann ich auch alles Mögliche damit verzieren... :q:q:q


----------



## Salziges Silber (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*

die "kleine" ist ganz schön hip und ihre video`s sind sehenswert, es lohnt sich mal hineinzuschauen.


----------



## Mozartkugel (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*

Auweia, wer ist denn das schon wieder?! Also noch eine Baywatch Anglerin, dieses mal mit rosa Rute und Co. :m


----------



## Franky (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*

Ja und?! Mehr davon - kann quasi nicht genug davon geben! :m
Sie macht alles richtig - humorvoll mit etwas Selbstironie, freundlich, für Ihre Erfahrung sehr kompetent, hübsch und bringt ein absolut positives Bild von Angler und Anglerin sowie vom Angeln selbst rüber. Leider können alle Angel-Annis, Babsis, Inas, Horsts, Heinz und wie sie noch alle heissen nicht soviel rausreissen, wie beispielsweise ein Alexander Käppler in der Blöd einreisst!
Wenn wir alle uns ein wenig nach den "Freundlichen" richten und in der Öffentlichkeit nicht als eigenbrödlerischer Posenstierer oder großmäuliger Elefant im Porzellanladen auftreten, bräuchten wir gar keine Verbände als Lobbyarbeiter...


----------



## Bibbelmann (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*

Uns Männern wird das wurde mir in dem Zusammenhang klar,  immer so eine Missbrauchs neigung unterstellt. .....


 Tatsaechlich ist Angeln ne ganz liebevolle Angelegenheit.


----------



## phirania (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*

Also mutig ist die Dame auch noch...
Ich möchte einem Schwanenpaar mit Jungen nicht so nah kommen.
Bin ja gut zu Vögeln aber das wär mir ne Nummer zu gefährlich.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKmy6euus-Q&t=195s


----------



## fischbär (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*

AngelAnni is life!


----------



## menorge (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*

Auch mir gefällt der Beitrag, Annie bewegt was - im Positiven. Gut rüber kommt sie auch noch #6


----------



## Justsu (19. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angel-Anni im Fernsehen beim NDR*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Fakt ist, sie hat den "Hupen-Bonus"! Wäre sie ein Kerl würde sich wahrscheinlich niemand die Videos anschauen, anglerisch ist das noch nicht viel, wie auch nach 1,5 Jahren, aber sie steht auch dazu..
> Ich persönlich schaue mir die Videos von Anni, Babs etc. nicht mehr an.. Das Gelaber ist für mich nicht zu ertragen und anglerisch (wie gesagt) ist das unterer Durchschnitt...



Ich sehe das eher als positive Presse für unser Hobby! Habe sie bisher mit ihrem "pinkfimmel" nur am Rande wahrgenommen, jetzt in dem Beitrag kommt Sie aber sehr natürlich, sympathisch und "echt" rüber. Im Gegensatz zu manch anderer Dame in der "Szene".

Dass sie als Frau in einer "Männerdomäne" einen "Bonus" (zumindest was z.B. die Klickzahlen betrifft - am Wasser hat Sie es sicherlich häufig schwieriger als unsereins!) hat, dürfte klar sein. Das liegt meines Erachtens aber weniger an den Hupen, sondern einfach daran, dass sie zu einer Minderheit gehört.

Wenn unsereins das Hobby wechseln und künftig reiten, balletttanzen oder synchronschwimmen würde, würde ihm sicherlich auch eine überproportionale Aufmerksamkeit zuteil werden! |wavey:


...ich bleib' trotzdem beim Angeln!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------

